# Bathroom



## claudia (Apr 20, 2006)

ok, so i figure, it there is a fart thread, why not a bathroom thread. i just hope i will not be banned for that... but feel free to delete it.

so how long did it took before starting peeing in front each other? or dumping a submarine?

i remember at the begining, i was very shy. we would rant motel room but the bathroom is more like a cabinet, so i was able hear me. i was trying to pee with less noise as possible. now, ten years later, i don't care, i don't even close the door.

fore the submarine, my bfriends always makes jokes about it, espacially when he realises it's a difficult one.


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey hun... I am going to move this thread to the Sex Forum.


----------



## Lil_Claude (Apr 20, 2006)

Peeing I've never been embarrassed about, taking a dump is something else. I also HATE hotel rooms, you CAN hear everything, so either too bad i'll just hold it OR luckily I have my poop programmed I always go without fail in the morning when I wake up so it kinda works out, I just go in the shower turn on the shower water and take a dump that way you can't really hear anything.


----------



## Jinx (Apr 20, 2006)

Ummm, I'll never be able to do bathroom business in front of my man, lol!!

I've been with my BF for a few years and he is NOT allowed in the bathroom if the door is shut!!

It's been like that with any relationship I have had, so I know it's not something I'll get over- I don't want to get over it, lol! I don't want to be in the bathroom when he does anything, either! It's not necessary for couples to be totally in each others business, ha ha! :laughing:


----------



## linda46125 (May 2, 2006)

I have no problem doing either in front of my b/f, very comfortable about it, hes like my right arm so nothing feels out of bounds with him.


----------



## Andi (May 2, 2006)

I remember always being disgusted when my dad would pee or take a dump with the bathroom door open and my mum seeing him in there. I was like I might only do that after a couple of years of marriage or never ever. I thought how can you still be attracted to somebody when you hear their pooping sounds? :laughing:

well I guess IÂ´m not like that anymore. I pee with the door open all the time now and IÂ´m not embarrassed anymore to poop (LOL at the submarine thing) when my bf is in the apartment. he used to be embarrassed about doing that at my apt too but now we make jokes about it all the time. like heÂ´d be using the bathroom and I crack up when I hear any weird noises and make fun of him afterwards. when IÂ´m in there I open the door just slightly so we can talk while I (as quietly as possible LOL) do my business while I read beauty magazines and tell him about the latest news in skincare and makeup :satisfied:

oh god I sounded so married right there...like my parents, haha


----------



## ilafa (May 2, 2006)

I have no problem doing both, but he can't dump a submarine in front of me LMAO :roflmao: But i had problems with it at the beginning too, then i got used to it.


----------



## Sirvinya (May 2, 2006)

I don't mind if he's in the bathroom when I'm peeing or if I see him. But taking a dump is out of bounds. Not to mention it smells like something has died and begun to rot when he's had one!!


----------



## LVA (May 3, 2006)

LoL @ the this topic and the submarine thing. @ 1st ... i tried to make as lil noise as possible too .... but now ... i pee with the door open sometimes ...

but ... dumping ... i cant do that in front of any1 .. .it stinks !


----------



## Jennifer (May 5, 2006)

LMAO @ submarine

i could pee no problem, but i can't do anything else! i'm sure once i'm married. i asked my newly-married cousin the other day, "don't you get scared stinking the bathroom up?" and she's like, "when you're married, you just don't care!"


----------



## LVA (May 5, 2006)

even when i'm married i think i can't do anything else besides pee in fornt of my bf

i can't do my Mu w/him watching (he just gets to see me either bare faced or full faced ... he's not allowed to see the in between part .. LoL)

I can't wax in front of him .. .

I can't do a lot of things ..... hmmm ....


----------



## jennycateyez (May 8, 2006)

i never peed or took a dump in front of my b/f, but he does smell it after i take a dump and he doesnt care neither do i, and we stay farting in front of each other lol


----------



## wondatwins2 (May 8, 2006)

LOL this is so funny! Okay I'm married and can pee with the door open but like to have the door closed when it's time to do the stinky:laughing: And yes we do care if we smell each other that's why i always have a can of scented air spray and a plug in in the bathroom! And the making sounds thing usually we make fun of each other when we hear each other make them!


----------



## eightthirty (May 8, 2006)

I'm single, but in my few serious relationships it really depended on the person!! With one guy I was like WHO CARES, another I would twinkle, but not poo. And the most recent, I would do neither. I think in a future relationship I would prefer to have my privacy and for him to keep his business to himself.


----------



## Sofia (May 22, 2006)

I would NEVER be able to do either in front of anyone, male or female. :smileno:

And I don't want to be a part of his business either.


----------



## karrieann (May 22, 2006)

I guess it's just one of those things we all have to do. I can pee in front of probably just about anyone. Pooping is different. But it has to be done. I couldn't do it in front of anyone and I always like to have a book of matches in the bathroom to mask any odor (not that mine smells like anything other than roses..lol!).

And I never could fart in front of any man! At least not on purpose. Once I was with a boyfriend and he was tickling me and I knew what was coming. I kept telling him to stop and _rip_, out it came!  I was so embarassed. He still gives me a bad time about that to this day.


----------



## houseofdeeter (May 30, 2006)

I've been married 10 years...I think even from the beginning we've always had an open door policy. We'll chat w/each other while one of us is on the throne.:eusa_whistle: The only downfall to that is we have to be sure our bedroom door is closed - otherwise our kids might get to know their folks more than they want to! :2:


----------



## Amandine (Jun 1, 2006)

My SO is the only one who's forced me out of my comfort zone on the peeing thing. About 6 months into the relationship I was in the bathroom minding my own business when he barges in looking for dental floss and then proceeds to have a conversation with me while he's flossing and I'm peeing.

2 years later, I've finally gotten used to the peeing, but poop is another story. The door gets locked, the fan is on, the faucet it running, and then I spray a ton of air freshener


----------



## hazel (Jun 1, 2006)

did any ever run the water liek in the sink so no one hears them go liek if their a hotel or soemthing?lol


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 12, 2006)

LOL I thought u ment with them watching you do it. lol!

ill prolly pee in front (in front meaning in hearing distance) of anyone. pooping in front of noone expect family i guess even then its gross, but i dont know if i could get used to it i can even pass wind with out feeling embarressed in fron t of my partner, i do burp tho but thats as far as it goes.


----------



## HarleyQuin (Jul 12, 2006)

My husband and I have absolutely no shame when it comes to each other. I don't even know that we ever had any bathroom boundaries LOL Although he has come in to do his business while I'm taking a nice hot bubble bath, and his stink completely ruined my nice relaxing ambience. He quicky gets kicked out for that ha!

I have an 8 year old and an 18 month old as well, who are constantly barging in the bathroom. I don't remember the last time I've been able to use the bathroom in peace.


----------



## sproutwings (Jul 30, 2006)

My husband and I have been together 8 years. I can pee if front of him, but to this day, he swears I don't do #2 (gosh, I blush just trying to type the word!).


----------



## Guenevere (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, I'll just say my hunny and I don't keep anything from each other, LOL!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

LMAO! How in the world did _I_ miss this thread!??

You take a dump in the shower!? LOL I know what you meant but it just sounded funny. Hehehe!

Okay, I can pee or poop in front of my man or with the door open with no problem. He, on the other hand, hates when I barge in the bathroom if he's in the middle of pinching off a loaf or even taking a wizz. Sometimes i'll open the door and go, "What are you doin'?" just to see the embarrassed look on his face. Too funny and cute.

We have a laundry hamper built in between the laundry room and the master bedroom. It has a door that pops down to throw towels, clothes, etc. in. I've snuck inside there when friends were over using my bathroom and popped it open when they're in the midst of doing their business and scared the crap (pun intended) out of them. It's fun! Hehe!


----------



## Guenevere (Jul 30, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:OMG! I'd die of embarassement! :gost:


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 30, 2006)

we do both in front of eachother. sometimes we laugh about it (b/c damn it stinks!) and sometimes, we just don't care (we walk in and out).


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 30, 2006)

This thread reminds me of a joke that Bill Engvall does. :laughing:

I've been married so long that I don't remember when I hit that comfort area but knowing my lack of shyness it probably wasn't too long into the marriage. Now when I go to duke I have my shadow (Pixie the St. Bernard) she likes me to scratch her neck which relaxes her and she rips farts off, which is nice b/c I can blame all of the stench on her. That and my daughter's like to follow me into the bathroom just to talk girl talk. Tonight's discussion was pimples and hair styles. :scared:

My soon to be sister-in-law and my brother-in-law went and stayed with my other brother-in-law a few weeks ago when we had to travel out of town for a funeral. She told me they both gave her a great teasing because of the stink she made. She thought it was hillarious, I love that girl!


----------



## Angie2006 (Jul 30, 2006)

I had a bf once that would call me into the bathroom and ask me to talk to him/keep him company while he dumped.


----------



## rodenbach (Aug 4, 2006)

Even after 16 years together, we both like our privacy.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 5, 2006)

I could care less about peeing in front of John from day one. I still won't go #2 in front of him, nor do I even care to discuss it with him *lmao*


----------



## Nox (Aug 5, 2006)

My hubby and I have no qualms about peeing in front of each other, but when I do my #2, I don't like intruders. It's my only time I get to actually "sit and reflect on the day" for about a minute or two.


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 5, 2006)

My husband and I can pee in front of each other. But like most others I rather have my time when doing #2. Plus who wants to smell it LOL. I have barged in on my husband a few times and he just sits for like 10 mins on the toilet reading his GUITAR WORLD magazine. You would think we were old, but actually he is only 21!! HA!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm with you! It stinks and I also loose my concentration and I can't poop. Is only me and a magazine! LOL :laughing:


----------



## hazel (Aug 5, 2006)

i dont think i can go infront of any one lol

hey how do i unsubscribe to certain threads


----------



## Elisabeth (Aug 5, 2006)

OMG LMAO!!!! Shit, Lisa..no pun intended either. Your house sounds fun:glasses:.

:scared: ....Ohhh keee dooekee.

That's..um....a little weird.

Well, my BF's a doctor, so he isn't shy about any bodily functions. I, though am one Strange Ranger when it comes to that. Yeah, right, peeing is fine..but I am so weird I don't even like to go number 2 in a public bathroom; like at the mall or a restaurant or any Public Place and have been known to hold it until I got home to my own Sweet Toilet where I could relax. And I always close the door unless I'm sick (ugh) or something....:ill:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 9, 2006)

no problem with eather for my honey and me....


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Aug 10, 2006)

Anh, I don't care. My husband and I have been peeing in front of each other for years. However, he doesn't seem to mind walking into the bathroom when I am pooping (and start a long drawn out conversation, mind you) but with him, he HAS to be alone. He pees outside when I am watering the grass. He pees in the shower when I am in there with him (I have curbed his appetite from doing that, too). He just doesn't care. He uses farts as exclamation points. And he giggles afterwards. Wow, I'm married to a real nut, aren't I?


----------



## hjpt (Oct 25, 2006)

I have no problem being around my wife when she's going, but there is no way that I will let her be around when I am. There are some things that she doesn't need to see.


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 25, 2006)

I totally don't care about either. We fart in front of/on each other all the time, so I definitely don't mind Nick being in the bathroom with me when I'm going #1 or #2. He doesn't allow me in the bathroom if he's #2ing though.


----------



## Dagny (Oct 25, 2006)

We've been living together almost a year and we have a closed door bathroom policy. It's not something I feel attractive doing in front of him, and vice versa. I think it's one of those things we do to "keep the romance".

As for gas, if it happens, it happens, but we do try not to. We each know that the other farts sometimes, but again, we try to be romantic with each other still.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Oct 26, 2006)

LOL, It didn't matter from day #1, and it still doesn't matter...


----------



## fickledpink (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't think I could ever do a #2 in front of anybody, even him. Eww!


----------



## pj03079 (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm the same way. I can't relax unless I am alone.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Never have aand never will. I must have my privacy, and he feels the same.:bath2: :inwc:


----------

